# the history of piranha-fury.com



## cueball

you have done great i love the site fellaz,,,now what um wondering is how did you get such a tribe of piranha experts? like for example FRANK ware did he come from? was he one of the orignals? GG i know your old school right.. i joined almost 3 years ago thats hard to belive,, it seems like only yesterday...


----------



## djcyborg

i've been a member 4 years today and just over 100 post wierd.


----------



## Devon Amazon

I seem to remember hearing xenon watched a vid of a group of piranha taking a mouse down and he was inspired to make a forum on the subject

Most of the old school members were originally on the old pred-fish.net site that went under and came back as waterwolves

I think members from here went off and started other forums like drew at cichlid madness and innes at APUK/AF, so those forums roots are with fury

This place has definatly come along way


----------



## Guest

*PART 1 -the Early Years*

Piranha Fury has its origins in the late 17th century, when Mike Baker Cornwallis, fleeing persecution in Victorian-era Europe sailed to America to establish his own fishkeeping nudist colony.









Not long after immigrating, Mike met Rafael and the two made fast friends, sharing their mutual love of midget bowling and stamp collecting.










The two friends came up with the idea of starting an open-source/user-contributed fish forum as a means of earning mad-money and the attention of fast women.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Forget my post ^ thats what really happened


----------



## joey'd

Bullsnake said:


> *PART 1 -the Early Years*
> 
> Piranha Fury has its origins in the late 17th century, when Mike Baker Cornwallis, fleeing persecution in Victorian-era Europe sailed to America to establish his own fishkeeping nudist colony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long after immigrating, Mike met Rafael and the two made fast friends, sharing their mutual love of midget bowling and stamp collecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two friends came up with the idea of starting an open-source/user-contributed fish forum as a means of earning mad-money and the attention of fast women.


the story has to be longer than that, i want a page bullsnake


----------



## cueball

haha your to funny fellaz.......fishkeeping nudist colony<-- that must be why there's no porn aloud on the site,,,,

ya bull wares part 2 and 3?


----------



## Guest

*PART 2 - The Grosse Gurke Effect:*

One night on their way to a strip club, Mike and Raf saw a homless. elderly gentleman hanging out under a staircase, looking up women's skirts as the walked up the stairs. Impressed with the old man's ingenuity, the asked him his name and he replied, "Grosse Gurke".









Desperate to escape the assisted-living community that GG was dumped in by his ungrateful children and forgotten about, 
Grosse Gurke offered to work on their new fish forum as an administrator for a place to stay in Raf's mansion.
And so began the reign of Grosse Gurke as a P-Fury adminstrator.


----------



## ...Jay...

HAHAHA Bullsnake you are tooo much!


----------



## Guest

*PART 3 - The Wrath of Jewelz*

One night, while Mike and Raf were clubbing in the Barrio and GG sifted through their dumpster, they met a large man working the door named Jewelz. This bouncer crushed heads and broke arms with glee and laughed at his victims' tears. Impressed with the man's callous ruthlessness, they offered Jewelz a job as the moderator of the Lounge.








At the time, the P-Fury Lounge was a lawless, trecherous land where trolls, spammers, and e-thugs battled it out for e-supremacy all day and night.
In no time at all, Jewelz used his fists of iron and Synthol-pumped muscles to crush the will of the Lounge outlaws and establish law and order in this forum section.


----------



## Guest

^Haha thats alot of synthol, damn. This is funny stuff.


----------



## hitler

I always knew Jelwels had the "Roid Rage"!!!


----------



## Pitbullmike

This is great keep it up bullsnake


----------



## Guest

One morning, after a long night of shagging strippers, Jewelz, Mike and Raf awoke to find a young man in their barrio mansion that Gross Gurke had lured in the night before with promises of candy and 'fatherly love'. The young man introduced himself as Taylor Hedrich.








Always wanting a sidekick, Jewelz requested they keep their new friend locked in the basement and force him to work as a moderator in the Lounge. At first Raf refused, but Jewelz grabbed his throat and choked him until he began to see things Jewelz's way.
And since that fateful meeting, Taylorhedrich has been locked in Raf's cellar, working on the site as a moderator.


----------



## cueball

i was think i made a dum topic at first,,,,,,,untill bull, got ahole of it,,,! "BED TIME STORIES WITH BULL SNAKE"


----------



## Pitbullmike

This thread is turning out to be hilarious


----------



## cueball

ha ha lol , at little baby Taylor Hedrich ....!you should have photo shoped the pic like he asked befor you put it up man,,,he looks crazy...... fix the mans eyes like he asked,,,,! lol

he looks like a Ewalk


----------



## Guest

*PART 5 - THE STAFF GROWS*

Not long after the site's inception, GG and Taylor were ditching the body of a hooker that overdosed at the last P-Fury House Party in the dumpster of a local Chinese take-out, when they met a man who introduced himself as *"Hyphen".*


















Hyphen helped them dispose of the body and drove them back to the P-Fury mansion and so began his long affiliation with the P-Fury staff. 
Over time, the P-Fury staff grew fond of Hyphen and asked him to jion the staff as a moderator. Hyphen agreed to jion.


----------



## cueball

what are you on acid bullsnake..? how are you seeing all this,,,let me guess you licked a toad again..


----------



## ICEE

Bullsnake


----------



## joey'd

Bullsnake said:


> *PART 3 - The Wrath of Jewelz*
> 
> One night, while Mike and Raf were clubbing in the Barrio and GG sifted through their dumpster, they met a large man working the door named Jewelz. This bouncer crushed heads and broke arms with glee and laughed at his victims' tears. *Impressed with the man's callous ruthlessness, they offered Jewelz a job as the moderator of the Lounge.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, the P-Fury Lounge was a lawless, trecherous land where trolls, spammers, and e-thugs battled it out for e-supremacy all day and night.
> In no time at all, Jewelz used his fists of iron and Synthol-pumped muscles to crush the will of the Lounge outlaws and establish law and order in this forum section.


blahahahahaaha a:rofl:


----------



## rhom40

Bullsnake really got the info from the big man himm self.


----------



## Guest

*PART 6 - Miss Nattereri*
The old-shool P-Furians remember Miss Natt, but they may not know where she came from.

One night when Mike and Raf were receiving their lap dances, they met a young stripper
who went by the stage name *Miss Nattereri*.








Quite smitten with the stripper, Mike promised her wealth beyond her wildest expectations if she
would come jion the P-Fury staff as a moderator. 
Miss Natt gladly left her $1000-a-night gig at the strip club and went on the fame and prominence 
as Piranha Fury's first female moderator.
Unfortunately, while delivering Taylorhedrich's love child, she was killed in a drive-by shooting by
disgruntled e-thug and ex-P-Furian Jiggy.


----------



## rhom40

Gggggggoooooleee....


----------



## ICEE

Bullsnake said:


> *PART 6 - Miss Nattereri*
> The old-shool P-Furians remember Miss Natt, but they may not know where she came from.
> 
> One night when Mike and Raf were receiving their lap dances, they met a young stripper
> who went by the stage name *Miss Nattereri*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite smitten with the stripper, Mike promised her wealth beyond her wildest expectations if she
> would come jion the P-Fury staff as a moderator.
> Miss Natt gladly left her $1000-a-night gig at the strip club and went on the fame and prominence
> as Piranha Fury's first female moderator.
> Unfortunately, while delivering Taylorhedrich's love child, she was killed in a drive-by shooting by
> disgruntled e-thug and ex-P-Furian Jiggy.


wow


----------



## StuartDanger

i miss jiggy


----------



## Winkyee

Bullsnake









HOF?


----------



## moron

The great bullsnake has done it again









*hands over metal*


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

could somebody give what really happened and then Bullsnake can continue with his story?


----------



## Winkyee

sean-820 said:


> could somebody give what really happened and then Bullsnake can continue with his story?


From what I remember , Bullsnake has the first couple days of PF nailed down....


----------



## joey'd

StuartDanger said:


> i miss jiggy


me too, can he have a second chance.......or 10th chance watever nymber we are up to


----------



## Guest

joey said:


> i miss jiggy


me too, can he have a second chance.......or 10th chance watever nymber we are up to
[/quote]
I begged the MAB not to ban him,but they did anyway.
Then they banned me from the MAB for not being a "yes man". 
f*ck them.


----------



## joey'd

Bullsnake said:


> i miss jiggy


me too, can he have a second chance.......or 10th chance watever nymber we are up to
[/quote]
I begged the MAB not to ban him,but they did anyway.
Then they banned me from the MAB for not being a "yes man". 
f*ck them.
[/quote]
cant the banning be reversed?


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Will part 7 be about Tink?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Natt King Shoal said:


> Will part 7 be about Tink?


Followed by an off-tangent story of WB (with pictures).
LoL.


----------



## cueball

who is this jiggy dude,, bout the time i was joining the club he got ban from the site,,, what did he do anyways?


----------



## Pitbullmike

This thread is awesome man keep um coming bullsnake


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Natt King Shoal said:


> Will part 7 be about Tink?


....heaven help me!


----------



## ChilDawg

Why do I get the feeling that heaven doesn't get involved with Bullsnake threads?


----------



## joey'd

ChilDawg said:


> Why do I get the feeling that heaven doesn't get involved with Bullsnake threads?


no i got that feelin too


----------



## smokinbubbles

haha the part on how GG came along is funny as hell.


----------



## Guest

*PART 8 - Tinkerbelle replaces Miss Natt*

Soon after Miss Natt's untimely demise, Groose Gurke was spending his Saturday afternoon as he does every Saturday, -sitting on a bench in the shopping mall outside Victoria's Secret, giving hard, lecherous stares to underage girls as they passed by. Suddenly a woman caught his attention as she backed up to a large potted plant in the shopping mall. Nobody else in the mall noticed the woman pulled up her filthy mini-skirt and released a diarrhea torrent of poorly-digested Newark Soup Kitchen cabbage and chewed chicken bones into the potted plant.

At that moment, GG felt an urging in his crusty loins that he hasn't known since the Nixon administration. He immediately jumped up and introduced himself to the lady. She told GG her name was *Tinkerbelle* and quickly stated it'll cost him $5 for head and $10 for the whole night.









GG told Tinkerbelle of the get-rich-quick scheme called Piranha Fury and asked her to jion the staff. Tinkerbelle at that moment abandoned her life as a homeless prostitute and sunk to a new low, -a Piranha Fury Lounge Moderator.


----------



## joey'd




----------



## Dawgz

history?

http://web.archive.org/web/*/www.piranha-fury.com


----------



## ICEE

Part 8


----------



## [email protected]°

This thread is:










coutl said:


> Part 8


May I suggest: "chronicles of the BANNED"

Come on Jeff...

I know you are drunk and not sleeping!!


----------



## hyphen

since my heart is made of steel and my soul was forged out of wrought iron, it's not often that i laugh.... this thread made me laugh.


----------



## ICEE

hyphen said:


> since my heart is made of steel and my soul was forged out of wrought iron, it's not often that i laugh.... this thread made me laugh.


wow dude your a BA


----------



## hyphen

certified and bonafide.


----------



## cueball

aww haaaaaaaaa,, tinka that little fairy..!


----------



## taylorhedrich

LOL! Well I'm just so thrilled that you picked a fugly little midget to represent me!


----------



## Tinkerbelle

taylorhedrich said:


> LOL! Well I'm just so thrilled that you picked a fugly little midget to represent me!


hey at least you get to be a midget and not some cracked out old hoe with a bottle near her cooter & a case of raging poo....


----------



## ...Jay...

Tinkerbelle said:


> LOL! Well I'm just so thrilled that you picked a fugly little midget to represent me!


hey at least you get to be a midget and not some cracked out old hoe with a bottle near her cooter & a case of raging poo....
[/quote]

Yea I think you got it the worst so far tink.







Its just sooooo nasty


----------



## Natt King Shoal

I'm scared to know where you get those pictures but they are hilarious!!!! What a great story so far!!


----------



## joefish219

Tinkerbelle said:


> LOL! Well I'm just so thrilled that you picked a fugly little midget to represent me!


hey at least you get to be a midget and not some cracked out old hoe with a bottle near her cooter & a case of raging poo....
[/quote]

be honest it is bad for you but it is damn funny


----------



## face2006

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Part 8


May I suggest: "chronicles of the BANNED"

Come on Jeff...

I know you are drunk and not sleeping!!
[/quote]

that would be some good history right there...lol....funny as hell too


----------



## Pitbullmike

this thread is funny as hell man part 8 is hilarious


----------



## rocker

LMFAOOOOOOOO BULLSNAKE FTW


----------



## PinKragon




----------



## Guest

StuartDanger said:


> i miss jiggy


*JIGGY *was the meanest e-thug to ever rule the mean threads of Piranha Fury during it's period of anarchy and lawlessness. 
He was master of every martial art ever invented and his family was so wealthy, they OWNED the Phillipines.








.








He actually buttered his bacon with $100 bills.
Jiggy was so fat, smaller men would get caught in his gravitational field and spend all eternity circling him like a satellite. 
Jiggy was so fat, his jpeg image weighed 7 pounds!

Jiggy's bloody reign of terror was brought to a close after Mike deputized Jewlelz to bring law and order to the Lounge.
The epic battle between Jiggy and Jewelz was the most destructive, city-flattening battle since Godzilla fought Mothra.

In the end, Jiggy was beaten and sentenced to spend all eternity in the God-forsaken land of New Jersey.


----------



## cueball

hahaha so fat his jpeg weighted 7 pounds ,,,ha oww sh*t that was catchy


----------



## mike123




----------



## boxer

this takes me way back..

I dunno if u remember Innes.. wasn't he like a mod or something? This site advanced so much..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

boxer said:


> this takes me way back..
> 
> I dunno if u remember Innes.. wasn't he like a mod or something? This site advanced so much..


I remember him, I believe Karen (Ms. Natt) once referred to him as Boy George because of his picture he put up.

Remember Judazzz? I miss him, my fas_her_.


----------



## b_ack51

Jiggy was classic. I remember his BMW and poker hand thread. Also his threads about thousand dollar watches, diamonds, 100 pairs of shoes, etc.



ProdigalMarine said:


> this takes me way back..
> 
> I dunno if u remember Innes.. wasn't he like a mod or something? This site advanced so much..


I remember him, I believe Karen (Ms. Natt) once referred to him as Boy George because of his picture he put up.

Remember Judazzz? I miss him, my fas_her_.
[/quote]

That Innes picture is still here somewhere. I saw it a few days ago, maybe on myspace. And Karen & Judazz, them be old skool.


----------



## joey'd

Bullsnake said:


> i miss jiggy


*JIGGY *was the meanest e-thug to ever rule the mean threads of Piranha Fury during it's period of anarchy and lawlessness. 
He was master of every martial art ever invented and his family was so wealthy, they OWNED the Phillipines.








.








He actually buttered his bacon with $100 bills.
Jiggy was so fat, smaller men would get caught in his gravitational field and spend all eternity circling him like a satellite. 
Jiggy was so fat, his jpeg image weighed 7 pounds!

Jiggy's bloody reign of terror was brought to a close after Mike deputized Jewlelz to bring law and order to the Lounge.
The epic battle between Jiggy and Jewelz was the most destructive, city-flattening battle since Godzilla fought Mothra.

In the end, Jiggy was beaten and sentenced to spend all eternity in the God-forsaken land of New Jersey.








[/quote]








i need more stories, i gotta feed the monkey


----------



## cueball

lets here a good tranny bed time storie bull,,,,about mr tranny him self.....if you well


----------



## Pitbullmike

Man this stuff is hilarious lmao


----------



## ICEE

keep em coming bullsnake


----------



## benJii

This thread PWNS!

The funniest part is alot of that about Jiggy isn't bullshit, remember when a member here was in money trouble and he offered to fight him, and if he won he'd pay him?










Do KFizzle!


----------



## joey'd

Tibs said:


> This thread PWNS!
> 
> The funniest part is alot of that about Jiggy isn't bullshit, remember when a member here was in money trouble and he offered to fight him, and if he won he'd pay him?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Do KFizzle!


i remember that







i miss him so
funny thing is , he lives about 2 miles from me and he has matured alot, hes a funny guy i personally think he deserves another chance


----------



## Aaronic

joey said:


> This thread PWNS!
> 
> The funniest part is alot of that about Jiggy isn't bullshit, remember when a member here was in money trouble and he offered to fight him, and if he won he'd pay him?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Do KFizzle!


i remember that







i miss him so
funny thing is , he lives about 2 miles from me and he has matured alot, hes a funny guy i personally think he deserves another chance
[/quote]

you still talk to K Fizzle? LOL


----------



## Boobah

lol i remember jiggy was talking about how he would choke out tony jaa...who made the jiggy vs. tony jaa comic thread?

edit:

hahah I found it
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;hl=jiggy+tony


----------



## face2006

oh sh!t...lol


----------



## ZOSICK

there have been some great topics posted by jiggy as well as silence

jiggy the Guido thread
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=109724&hl=

classic silence thread
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=118697&hl=


----------



## benJii

Oh man...out of all the hilarious suspended members, I miss Silence the most


----------



## ChilDawg

You can find Silence on another forum.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

b_ack51 said:


> this takes me way back..
> 
> I dunno if u remember Innes.. wasn't he like a mod or something? This site advanced so much..


I remember him, I believe Karen (Ms. Natt) once referred to him as Boy George because of his picture he put up.

Remember Judazzz? I miss him, my fas_her_.
[/quote]

That Innes picture is still here somewhere. I saw it a few days ago, maybe on myspace. And Karen & Judazz, them be old skool.
[/quote]

There's a copy of that picture that I put digital Boy George makeup on


----------



## Snakeheadjr

That has to be one of the funnest threads. Keep it coming bullsnake


----------



## C0Rey

how the hell did i miss this!" ?

I'm resurrecting this bitch and telling BS to continue the madness!


----------



## face2006

lol.. here we go..


----------



## joey'd

C0Rey said:


> how the hell did i miss this!" ?
> 
> I'm resurrecting this bitch and telling BS to continue the madness!


i need more story
gotta feed the monkey!!!!


----------



## moron

more stories!!!


----------



## pcrose

<< one of the old skoolers! Frank is awesome and he has a nice family especially his singing chihuahas or however you spell it. I got on because my boyfriend wanted to learn more about piranhas and he was always on so I joined.


----------



## Coldfire

This thread needs a


----------



## Nevermind

Coldfire said:


> This thread needs a


Yeah, what the hell bullsnake fill us in some more.


----------



## Xenon

Hilarious Bullsnake.


----------



## DiXoN

is Innes not still kicking around, i too am a bit old school although im not around too much these days.
i see bullsnakes still taking the funny pills. LOL


----------



## scent troll

dunno, havent seen innes in a little.


----------



## DiXoN

Ocellatus2000 said:


> dunno, havent seen innes in a little.


it was his birthday yesterday, i saw him on AF.


----------



## scent troll

af?


----------



## DiXoN

Ocellatus2000 said:


> af?


his website aquatic-forums.com, i thought there used to be a link to it along the side.


----------



## Guest

The COLDFIRE Connection:
One day as Raphael was pushing a wheel barrel of cash mailed in by P-Fury members to the bank, 
he saw a homeless crackhead panhandling on the sidewalk outside the City Venerial Disease Clinic.
The beggar pleaded with Raphael, saying, "Kind sir, my name is Coldfire. I am in desperate need of cream to soothe my aching anal warts, but I have no money. Could you spare a dollar?".

Raphael held out a dollar and made the beggar sit-up, play dead, roll-over, and do an interpretive dance to the Titanic theme song.

Greatly amused by the crackhead's antics, Raphael brought him back to the P-Fury Mansion. There, the staff wasted no time degrading the down-trodden homeless man.

In an act of callous cruelty and blatant disregard for the desperate man's humanity, the staff made Coldfire perform the most degrading act a man can do, -work as a Piranha Fury Site Moderator!


----------



## ICEE

CF









u shoulda had a gay runner instead of a homeless guy

not that good for CF I have to admit


----------



## C0Rey

lol! oh man!


----------



## Coldfire

Bullsnake, you are the man!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

^ lol


----------



## Trigga

So many people you have yet to do bullsnake... AK, Winkyee, RnR, Dippy Eggz, Mettle am i missing any?


----------



## His Majesty

:laugh: this thread is well good


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Hell yes the public has spoken Bull keep going keep going!!!!


----------



## Mattones

Where did that ___ Mod go? I think he was german or something the guy who would rarely be seen on the board and would post once in a while


----------



## blbig50

BUMP

C'mon get to work Bull


----------



## RedneckR0nin

blbig50 said:


> BUMP
> 
> C'mon get to work Bull


GOOD CALL


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Bump
Still waiting Bull...........


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Come on Bull this thred is coming up on to years we know you have some more in ya. You have to keep it coming 
this sh1t is great..


----------



## PinKragon

The jiggy one was hilarious!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Maybe we should start flooding bulls pm box with requests as he seems to be ignoring the masses


----------



## Scrappy

Great thread! People have changed their screen names so often I don't even remember everyone's originals. Maybe you guys can go oldschool for a bit and go back to the old names?


----------



## r1dermon

yeah...where is that ron mexico asshole anyway, he stole my wallet.


----------



## Boobah

Scrappy said:


> Great thread! People have changed their screen names so often I don't even remember everyone's originals. Maybe you guys can go oldschool for a bit and go back to the old names?


<--- has never changed. changing is gay, if you change your post count should be stripped down to 0


----------



## Sheppard

Bull, we need a part on Silence as well. Who can forget his epic comic strips and awkward threads about circumcision? lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Yeah that circumcision thread would not die








And Boobah you are right on that note changing your name is for prince and nobody else


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Mattones said:


> Where did that ___ Mod go? I think he was german or something the guy who would rarely be seen on the board and would post once in a while


You mean Innes? If you are talking about him, i think he now runs cichlid madness or another fish site.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

BULLSNAKE IT"S NOT GOING AWAY YOU HAVE WORK TO DO!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

The Past revealed and known why Bullsnake fails to continue the history of P-Fury!!!

When someone fears the past there is usually a good reason why and this is no exception. Many wonder the reasoning or symbolism of the ever popular member Bullsnake's blue couch,funny pictures, and surplus purchases of hd-29a38/Stainless Steel Bedpans. At first Bulls humor was the reasoning of this thread explosion but suddenly stopped and refusal to continue can only mean one thing!! Someone is hiding something









I did a internet Family tree history search on Mr.Bull SNake and the results were saddening and shocking!! Aparently Bull was concieved and delivered on a blue couch. Here's documenting the one Mrs Belinda Snake painted on her famous appliance.
View attachment 187820


With a lack of needing to leave the house status quo in this families history due to the landfall investing into a bedpan supply company during WWII the snakes are rich and powerful indeed!! MR Bill Snake a rich and powerful appolstery supplier he bulid for his son in his room a amazing little blue couch that he absoultely HATED and waiting patiently he surprised his intoxicated father at 11 am 1968 by pushing him over the guard rail of the family mansion. Why??......Why??.....you may ask would this cherished member do such a thing you ask. Although his mother looked as the above he only seen this image in his pre-puberty stages.
View attachment 187821
Since the reclusive family had every judge and sheriff in pocket no investigation was ever done on the passing of Bull's father. Which allowed him to gain further deviant and incestous thoughts of his grieving mother! Soon his mental images became this
View attachment 187822


With no male authority figure around it allowed Bull free reign and consant sexual passes made where poor mom made the mistake of "timeouts' on where??? You guessed it
View attachment 187823
in which only fueled his immoral thoughts and objectivity of women. Later when Bull became a teen his mother past on and fueled self-loathing and drug use to try and cope being shot down by "ma" for 14 years. On a fatefull July morning Bull ate the legendary "Brown Acid" that his uncle brought back from Woodstock. He had a vision it appeared as such
View attachment 187824
and was mentally scarring for the rest of his days!!

Needing to escape the talking Bass and Trout he usually caught from the river that his anxiety ravaged mind was producing he gained a intrest in Piranha for they could "eat" the other talking fish and perhaps get away from them permanently. He joined P-Fury becoming immensely popular and although the leader of closed threads due to nudity still remains there to this day. He started councelling and therapy to perhaps understand his"urges" better and discovered after three years of such it was all due to repressed guilt over that "push" over the edge given to father. That the only way to make right was to take over his fathers forgotten business and slowly post funny and sexual material to rid the trapped teen inside maybe trapped forever. After many steps he is now trying to fill fathers role on the big blue and cannot be said if successful we know he has big cushions to fill!!
View attachment 187825


I tried my best guys!!!!


----------



## Boobah

i like it


----------



## Guest

Woot woot!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Nicely done RnR...that last picture is awesome


----------



## Buckman

Oedipus Bull


----------



## Trigga

well done rnr


----------



## His Majesty

haha







good work rnr


----------



## Guest

One year ago, The Pack and Hyphen took a road trip to Canada to pick up a few kilos of 'medical marijuana' for Grosse Gurke's bed sores.

At some point, The Pack pulled over into a gas station so Hyphen could go to the men's room and copy some of the numbers off the wall and spray himself with some of that vending machine cologne. The two heard this horrendous clatter and saw the most dilapidated, junkiest car they have ever seen on the road pull into the station. The smoking car slowly came to a stop and a rusty door creeked open.

Out stepped a pitiful local *******. He staggered up to the Pack's car and said, "Hi, my name is Ronin". The ghastly odor projecting from his toothless mouth smelled of rotting meat and alcohol. His tattered clothes were stained with sweat, beer, and what appeared to be old piss stains. "I is looking for a job."

The Pack replied, "We're looking for a moderator for our computer forum. Would you like this position. It pays very well."

RedneckROnin scratched his mite-infested genitals while he considered the offer. "I don't know what a computer is, but if you is paying good, I'm sure I can do it."

Since RedneckROnin's car was no longer running, he climbed into The Pack's car and drove down to Piranha Fury Headquarters to start his new career.


----------



## joey'd

Bullsnake said:


> One year ago, The Pack and Hyphen took a road trip to Canada to pick up a few kilos of 'medical marijuana' for Grosse Gurke's bed sores.
> 
> At some point, The Pack pulled over into a gas station so Hyphen could go to the men's room and copy some of the numbers off the wall and spray himself with some of that vending machine cologne. The two heard this horrendous clatter and saw the most dilapidated, junkiest car they have ever seen on the road pull into the station. The smoking car slowly came to a stop and a rusty door creeked open.
> 
> Out stepped a pitiful local *******. He staggered up to the Pack's car and said, "Hi, my name is Ronin". The ghastly odor projecting from his toothless mouth smelled of rotting meat and alcohol. His tattered clothes were stained with sweat, beer, and what appeared to be old piss stains. "I is looking for a job."
> 
> The Pack replied, "We're looking for a moderator for our computer forum. Would you like this position. It pays very well."
> 
> RedneckROnin scratched his mite-infested genitals while he considered the offer. "I don't know what a computer is, but if you is paying good, I'm sure I can do it."
> 
> Since RedneckROnin's car was no longer running, he climbed into The Pack's car and drove down to Piranha Fury Headquarters to start his new career.











wooooo hooooooo Bullsnake you rock dude


----------



## RhomZilla

LoL Funny Shibby!!!!







This is the first ive seen this! Thanks to whoever bump'd it up!


----------



## [email protected]°

Bullsnake said:


> One year ago, The Pack and Hyphen took a road trip to Canada to pick up a few kilos of 'medical marijuana' for Grosse Gurke's bed sores.
> 
> At some point, The Pack pulled over into a gas station so Hyphen could go to the men's room and copy some of the numbers off the wall and spray himself with some of that vending machine cologne. The two heard this horrendous clatter and saw the most dilapidated, junkiest car they have ever seen on the road pull into the station. The smoking car slowly came to a stop and a rusty door creeked open.
> 
> Out stepped a pitiful local *******. He staggered up to the Pack's car and said, "Hi, my name is Ronin". The ghastly odor projecting from his toothless mouth smelled of rotting meat and alcohol. His tattered clothes were stained with sweat, beer, and what appeared to be old piss stains. "I is looking for a job."
> 
> The Pack replied, "We're looking for a moderator for our computer forum. Would you like this position. It pays very well."
> 
> RedneckROnin scratched his mite-infested genitals while he considered the offer. "I don't know what a computer is, but if you is paying good, I'm sure I can do it."
> 
> Since RedneckROnin's car was no longer running, he climbed into The Pack's car and drove down to Piranha Fury Headquarters to start his new career.


BRILLIANT!!!

PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Bullsnake said:


> One year ago, The Pack and Hyphen took a road trip to Canada to pick up a few kilos of 'medical marijuana' for Grosse Gurke's bed sores.
> 
> At some point, The Pack pulled over into a gas station so Hyphen could go to the men's room and copy some of the numbers off the wall and spray himself with some of that vending machine cologne. The two heard this horrendous clatter and saw the most dilapidated, junkiest car they have ever seen on the road pull into the station. The smoking car slowly came to a stop and a rusty door creeked open.
> 
> Out stepped a pitiful local *******. He staggered up to the Pack's car and said, "Hi, my name is Ronin". The ghastly odor projecting from his toothless mouth smelled of rotting meat and alcohol. His tattered clothes were stained with sweat, beer, and what appeared to be old piss stains. "I is looking for a job."
> 
> The Pack replied, "We're looking for a moderator for our computer forum. Would you like this position. It pays very well."
> 
> RedneckROnin scratched his mite-infested genitals while he considered the offer. "I don't know what a computer is, but if you is paying good, I'm sure I can do it."
> 
> Since RedneckROnin's car was no longer running, he climbed into The Pack's car and drove down to Piranha Fury Headquarters to start his new career.


----------



## His Majesty

bullsnaks story was the sh*t


----------



## Innes

f*ck me bulldnake your a funny mother f*cker lol
you described the beginning of Fury exactly as I remember it other than you missed out fishman2 who was the man who put the knowledge into the site in the early days


----------



## Guest

Innes said:


> you described the beginning of Fury exactly as I remember it other than you missed out fishman2 who was the man who put the knowledge into the site in the early days


SERRAPYGO Surprise!

I don't remember this Fishman2. I do remember when they hired SERRAPYGO to put knowledge into the site.

It was quite a few years back. Xenon was brainstorming about which new hire would contribute the most to his new empire, when he had an epiphany. Xenon said, "I know, lets find the guy who made the single greatest advancement to the internet, -the guy who posed for the Goatse picture!"

Childawg harnessed the power of the P-Fury Super Computer to trace the Goatse.cx picture back to it's first introduction onto the internet. Cross-referencing the IP number he came up with a name, *-SERRAPYGO.*

The P-Fury moderators immediately drove to his house and knocked on his door. They were shocked at what they found. SERRAPYGO had fallen into a downward spiral since he acheived fame and fortune as the Goatse guy. Constantly being asked to re-create the famous photo at parties and guest appearances left his anus in tatters. In despair, he took to drinking and engorging on fast food.

In time, SERRAPYGO was fat, drunk, and out of work. SERRAPYGO found himself all alone with only his leaky colostomy bag for company.

The P-Fury staff recognized the genius that lay beneath all those roles of fat and crusty, dried anal leakage. They immediately knocked him unconscious with a bat and dragged SERRAPYGO to Piranha Fury Headquarters, where he remains to this day.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Bullsnake FTW!!!
I have been trying for months to get ya back on this thread!!
All it needed was a family history revealed and off ya go???? Should have done it months ago.


----------



## RhomZilla

Bullsnake said:


> you described the beginning of Fury exactly as I remember it other than you missed out fishman2 who was the man who put the knowledge into the site in the early days


SERRAPYGO Surprise!

I don't remember this Fishman2. I do remember when they hired SERRAPYGO to put knowledge into the site.

It was quite a few years back. Xenon was brainstorming about which new hire would contribute the most to his new empire, when he had an epiphany. Xenon said, "I know, lets find the guy who made the single greatest advancement to the internet, -the guy who posed for the Goatse picture!"

Childawg harnessed the power of the P-Fury Super Computer to trace the Goatse.cx picture back to it's first introduction onto the internet. Cross-referencing the IP number he came up with a name, *-SERRAPYGO.*

The P-Fury moderators immediately drove to his house and knocked on his door. They were shocked at what they found. SERRAPYGO had fallen into a downward spiral since he acheived fame and fortune as the Goatse guy. Constantly being asked to re-create the famous photo at parties and guest appearances left his anus in tatters. In despair, he took to drinking and engorging on fast food.

In time, SERRAPYGO was fat, drunk, and out of work. SERRAPYGO found himself all alone with only his leaky colostomy bag for company.

The P-Fury staff recognized the genius that lay beneath all those roles of fat and crusty, dried anal leakage. They immediately knocked him unconscious with a bat and dragged SERRAPYGO to Piranha Fury Headquarters, where he remains to this day.
[/quote]







Thats Serrapygo for ya! Nice headlights Nick!


----------



## His Majesty

'dried anal leakage' hahaha thats digusting


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## Us And Them

One Man . One Dream . One Forum .
PIRANHA-FURY.COM
(Coming soon to a Theatre Near You)

hehe Sounds Epic


----------



## [email protected]°

CrazeeJon said:


> One Man . One Dream . One Forum .
> PIRANHA-FURY.COM
> (Coming soon to a Theatre Near You)
> 
> hehe Sounds Epic


Choose the all star cast here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=187663


----------



## blbig50

FINALLY! GOOD WORK RNR AND BULL!


----------



## Guest

Innes said:


> f*ck me bulldnake your a funny mother f*cker lol
> you described the beginning of Fury exactly as I remember it other than you missed out fishman2 who was the man who put the knowledge into the site in the early days


Innes holy heck stay!!!! Stay here on the English forum.


----------



## Innes

lol im still hanging about here and there danny, dont worry


----------



## C0Rey

danny just cant get enough of your avatar!


----------



## RhomZilla

DannyBoy17 said:


> f*ck me bulldnake your a funny mother f*cker lol
> you described the beginning of Fury exactly as I remember it other than you missed out fishman2 who was the man who put the knowledge into the site in the early days


Innes holy heck stay!!!! Stay here on the English forum.
[/quote]
No Innes, leave!!!







And why are you IM'ing me 4am in the morning!!!


----------



## Guest

A new chapter in the history of Piranha-Fury has begun when the site was sold for billions of dollars to a wealthy venture capital investment group.

Grosse Gurke took most of the money for himself. He's quoted as saying, "Women love my leaky colostomy bag, shriveled, crusty genitals, and toothless mouth filled with festering sores now that I'm a billionaire!".

Grosse Gurke has taken up residence in a strip club in a seedy neighborhood and rarely ventures out in daylight, He is occasionally seen rolling down to the local drug-store to pick up his prescription of Viagra and Astro Glide in his gold plated wheelchair.


----------



## Guest

After a crazy night of partying at Piranha-Fury Headquarters with hookers, drugs, and booze, *The Pack * woke up at a day-laborer pick-up area. In his pocket was a note saying Piranha-Fury has been sold and his services were no longer needed. The Pack was given no severence package or unemployment since he worked for cash and the prestige of being a fish forum moderator.

The last we heard from The Pack, he has returned to his life as a day laborer on a Taco Bell tomato farm.


----------



## scent troll

^^ ha! thats some sh*t luck








/enjoying story


----------



## 94NDTA

Thread reserection up in here...


----------



## bob351

so how is this not H.O.F

one of the funniest threads on p-fury... although some jokes wont make sense to newer members


----------



## RedneckR0nin

This thread is pure win all around


----------



## Boobah

bob351 said:


> so how is this not H.O.F
> 
> one of the funniest threads on p-fury... although some jokes wont make sense to newer members


agreed, and that's why this thread is amazing


----------



## scent troll

this thread is nice
HOF needs to be completely gutted btw

everything that goes there ends up a ghost town except for aqhu


----------

